# New Public Hunter



## BigTex936 (Nov 27, 2020)

Hi. I’ve decided next year I’m going to start hunting in the Sam Houston National Forest, however since I’ve never hunted in a public area and have a few stupid questions. Like is it legal to field dress the deer in the forest, or if you have to go to one of the deer check areas I see on the map?


----------



## Raptured (Jan 3, 2013)

I've always field dressed in the woods but haven't been in SHNF for a while. When you buy the permit you will get all of the rules. I used to walk in about 45 min, to get away from the crowds, unexperienced hunters. It's an Awesome experience to actually hunt for the deer, no feeding!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Shot these on public land w my bow....all in the month of December interestingly....
I have always Field dressed in the field....then done my meat at home.


----------

